# A few Schwinns and friends



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2010)

Noticed a few Schwinns up here lately, so I figured I'd post some I got from that 28 bike score last month, plus the recent find 75. 70 Suburban 3 speed 27" wheels 



70 Racer? traumatized! 


75 Collegiate 5 


79 Suburban 3 spd


----------

